# New To Expat Experience



## khefni (Dec 29, 2013)

I have accepted an offer to work in abu dhabi. My husband and twin 16 year olds will be moving in late June. I have been researching american managed high schools and having a hard time trying to decide the best way to make a choice about schools. My girls will graduate next year so this is a big decision to make for them. Any suggestions? Both girls are in advanced placement classes. Thanks


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

the best one is acs but getting in there is extremely difficult.


----------

